# degus & piggies!



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

anyone own either of these? Would love to hear how they get on with cats? 
(Looking for future as in a few years time!  )


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Never owned a degu but being smaller and faster than piggiesI suspect it could cause more problems. I once owned chinchillas and a cat and while they were OK together you saw the hunter in the cat become very evident when the chinnies were doing zoomies up the walls.

I have had piggies and cats. Jasper was particularly taken with Munch and they shared some special kind of friendship. Every morning Jasper would dash in to my daughters room and Munch would come up the bars and they would nose each other through the bars. Munch died earlier this year (old age) but Jasper still rushes in my daughters room occasionally and checks out the cage...another piggie, Buddy, is now resident, Jasper is not taken with him at all.

Some pics of Munch having floor time with Jasper


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Taylorbaby said:


> anyone own either of these? Would love to hear how they get on with cats?
> (Looking for future as in a few years time!  )


I personally have never had degus or g. pigs. However someone I know has degus and I don't think they would be a good idea with cats as she says they have free run of the living room as keeping them in their cage all the time isn't good for them, I'd be worried about the cats considering them prey, unless of course you can keep the degus in a cat free room.

G. pigs, I don't really know, I've known plenty of them and they don't do much, or at least I've never seen them do much, so maybe it'd be OK as they won't have the fast movements cats would get all prey drive over so they'd be OK but I'd never let them out with the cats about.



Polski said:


> Never owned a degu but being smaller and faster than piggiesI suspect it could cause more problems. I once owned chinchillas and a cat and while they were OK together you saw the hunter in the cat become very evident when the chinnies were doing zoomies up the walls.
> 
> I have had piggies and cats. Jasper was particularly taken with Munch and they shared some special kind of friendship. Every morning Jasper would dash in to my daughters room and Munch would come up the bars and they would nose each other through the bars. Munch died earlier this year (old age) but Jasper still rushes in my daughters room occasionally and checks out the cage...another piggie, Buddy, is now resident, Jasper is not taken with him at all.
> 
> Some pics of Munch having floor time with Jasper


I felt frightened for the g.pig when I saw those photos, regardless how well you think you know your cat, never let a cat be in the same room as a rodent, one swipe of the paw or one bite and that g.pig would have been dead, or at least badly injured!

OP: Personally unless you can have a cat free room, at least for free run time, if not all the time, I wouldn't have rodents with cats.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I've owned a few pairs of piggies and have always found cats pay them far more attention than they do rabbits. 

In a secure run/aviary both would be fine but having cats around will make interacting with them a little more dificult.


----------



## guineamadness (Nov 26, 2013)

i know this is a very late post but, I have never had degu's but I have an 18 year old cat, who adores my 26 guinea pigs I love all my pets and the only thing is that my piggies beat up the cat, I also board small pets and the cat is great with them all.


----------

